# PLEASE HELP!!!!! golden girl in need 5 yrs old



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

OOOps I didn't think this posted.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Heather, I'm not close enought but, I didn't want this to be missed by someone who could. Thus here's a little bump!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not close either...this is a Holiday weekend here, so you might not get the notice you normally would. Tomorrow might be better. 
Why in the world would they put her down due to allergy issues? Do you know what the allergies are to?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm guessing the owners have allergies.
have you contacted any rescues up there? there has to be someone who can take her!
does anybody know of rescues near her? I live way down south.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I'm not close either...this is a Holiday weekend here, so you might not get the notice you normally would. Tomorrow might be better.
> Why in the world would they put her down due to allergy issues? Do you know what the allergies are to?



I have no clue this isn't one of my goldens or a family I have dealt with, she stated that they are this little girls 4th home  the issues started @1.5 yrs old and she is now 5 ...they say they have no more $ to deal with her issues! I am so sad for this girl


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

bumping. There's got to be someone who has some contacts up there. This makes me so sad.... and angry!! Come on forum... let's work some magic and get this girl her FOREVER home.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There are some rescues listed on here, I hope you can find someone to take her.

*Canada Golden Rescues*

Local Rescues Main

The Canadian Golden Retriever Adoption Service Inc. (The Canadian Golden Retriever Adoption Service Inc.)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds to me like the dog has allergies, not the people.
It's so sad.
I hope it works out for her.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Is this an area of Canada close to New York? She mentioned Niagara? Maybe a New York Rescue?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If they're near NY they can try Peppertree.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Where is the dog currently located?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't have much info...just a couple emails...I suspect the dog has behavioral anxiety perhaps, chewing feet/legs until they bleed, has had thyroid checked, is low - now on low dose meds, but this is not improving....I paniced when she said she was going to put her down, b/c they could not afford further vet care...this is this little girls 4th home in 5 yrs!!!!!!!!!!!!

she mentioned the Niagara region of Ont


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Heather, please direct them to http://www.golden-rescue.net/ this is the Canadian Golden Retriever Adoption Service which is a United Way registered charity. My husband and I volunteer and I cannot say enough about how great this program is. This type of "case" is very typical. Only the special needs dogs are on the website so you can see some of the stories of the ones there now. The rescue will pay for treatment and will find a good home willing to work with the issues. The dogs go into foster homes and adoption is made on a matching system. The right family for the right dog. The family needs to fill out the online adoption intake and then they will be contacted within 24hrs. I know someone who fosters and she takes the special needs dogs. She has one right now who is older, blind, frail and who will not be adopted out so he will live out his life with her. A great life of camping, swimming and long hikes everyday with her other Goldens!

If you want you can PM me with the email address and I will write directly to them or pass onto my contacts at the Rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heather*

Heather

If you can get more info on exactly what is wrong with this poor girl and where she is and then contact the canadian rescues or Peppertree if she is in NY I'm sure someone would take her.

Golden Ret. Rescues:
www.grca-nrc.org

Peppertree in Albany, NY:
http://www.peppertree.org/aboutus.php


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Did this poor dog get saved?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*What happened*

What happened to this poor girl?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I believe someone they knew took this girl and is getting her the medical attention she needs ...


----------

